# La pavoni strange noise



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can someone help me out to this


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a double post I think.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Was the machine hot or did you just turn it on? Was the lever up or down? Was the boiler full?

It sounds like pressure being released from the valve or steam wand. You could have a leak on a seal somewhere (boiler cap, group to boiler, steam tap).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=31272


----------

